# Boxes for little things...



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a source of small containers that can hold little RC related items such as springs, screws, bearings, nuts, etc... 

What I'm really looking for is a variety of sizes, but hopefully if I find a few sizes that fit my needs really well, I would like to be able to buy or easily obtain a half dozen or more of the same size. 

I would really like some that have multiple compartments per box, where the compartments are very well isolated from each other once the lid is closed. Perticularly size that could hold some of the smallests screws, nuts, or set screws, without allowing them to intermix once the box is closed....

All of this is in a effort to better orginize my pit box... For bigger things I have Plano type boxes, but I find these unsatisfactory for small things. What would be kind of nice if I could find some small boxes that would actualy fit inside of bigger boxes, etc...

So... show me what you've got that works well... (or at least tell me about it).

Thanks...


----------



## Humpty (Feb 15, 2002)

Bandit Rc sell the blue parts boxes ...That have tons of space in them ....Big holes and little holes ....I thought alll racers had them already ..They are Great ...


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

I got a little tackle holder at Bass Pro Shops. It opens from both sides & has a few different compartment sizes. Perfect for springs, shock pistons, body clips, shims etc. I think they were around $1.50 for the small ones & they have a few different sizes. There is a Bass Pro Shops about an hour from you in Auburn Hills.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

the local drug store....
Pill boxes


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

go to Bass Pro! The one in Springfield, MO is the bomb.  Tackle box section.


----------



## 20TN40 (Sep 1, 2003)

Also, check out Wal-mart in the crafts section. Tons of items of various sizes and I don't think any of them cost more than $3.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Is there a web site for Bandit RC Products? I can't seem to find one...

Cabela's is closer to me...  I was just there a couple weeks ago, I didn't think to look in the tackle box section... at the time I wasn't even sure I was going to race this year...

I haven't looked at WalMart either...

Looking on the web, I see there are containers for craft people who do things with those little beads... I guess I'll have to go look over at some local craft stores. 

I did look at Bass Pro's web site, and it does look like they should have something that would suit at least part of my needs... Most of what they have is bigger then I really want, but I saw a couple items that looked nice.

Pill boxes might work... but then what would do with those 'moday', 'tuesday', etc... lables ? 

One guy at our track has some containers that used to hold machine tool inserts... I guess I should go talk to my buddy that works at a machine shop if he could snag me anything usefull that would normaly just get thrown away...

Every now and then I see some really cool boxes, but they ussualy have something in them, and I'd wind up throwing away all the stuff that comes in them... Then I get to thinking someone must sell just the boxes, for next to nothing considering the packages of parts they are selling aren't all that expensive... That's what got me thinking about all this...


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

when I raced slot cars I bought some slotcar armature tubes.They are about 1" and quarter long and about a half inch in dia..They have a little cap that pushes on.You get about 8 or ten tubes per package for about 1.50.Then I bought a little plano box with a flip top lid on both sides.I put the tubes in it.There is no way anything can get mixed up:dude:


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I think I have a few of those tube things... I didn't know they were used for slot car armatures... I got them when I bought some stuff off from a guy who was closing out.,.. He had bearings and such in them. I still have a few. Do you know of a good source for those things?

I found a couple neat things tonight... 

The first was at Walmart... a box of 24 smaller boxes with 'flip top' lids. The smaller boxes look alot like the boxes that Tic Tac mints come in... I found that these smaller boxes fit inside the compartments on some of the larger sized Plano stowAway boxes. THey also fit inside my old plano tackle box thing that I've been carrying to the track since I started racing...

The other thing I found is really pretty cool, but kinda expensive (more then I wanted to pay), but it's very nice and I think I'll wind up buying more because they are so nice. They are made by a company called "Craft Mates" and they are called 14-compartment 'Locking Caddy'. I got mine at Michaels craft store, for like $4 a peice. Each of the fourteen compartments has it's own lid, and the lids lock with a little slide mechinism so they would be almost impossible to ever open accedently....

Here is a link to these "Craft Mates" boxes... So far I have not found them anywere cheaper then I paid at Michaels...

http://www.craftmates.com/locking.html

At least with the seperate lids, you're not likely to dump out the whole box by accedent and spend hours trying to pick up all the peices that fell out... Kinda pricy, but one accedent like that is not fun...


----------



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

I bought some small boxes from sports authority for fly fishing flies... perfect for organizing motor and front end springs....they also have several different small parts/tackle boxes that are all different sizes.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

DynoMoHum said:


> Cabela's is closer to me......


Cabela's is the enemy!!!  

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

My favorite ones came from the local 99 cent store. I like them because the latch slides instead of flipping.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Also check out any craft stores.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Craft store boxes seem to be a little more expensive than general fishing tackle boxes. Go to Meijer, K-mart, Wal-Mart, Cabela's, whatever... check the tackle box section. I'm sure you'll find exactly what you need at a good price.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Glen - Derek Manchester sells these really neat fishing tackle-type boxes. They lock and each compartment has its own lid. They come in various sizes. I would have purchased some from him, but I already had a ton of regular tackle boxes.


----------



## tstickney1 (Apr 8, 2003)

Two words... Plano stowaways... nuff said. Their awesome, and come in a ton of different configurations, good for slot car parts, small rc parts, fly fishing stuff, whatever. Try 'em you like 'em!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just a followup to this too. I bought some Stack-on boxes (bright yellow) from Wallyworld and they work well. The lids actually have grooves in them so the dividers seal tightly to the lid. Only 3 bucks a piece. The only down part is some of the removable dividers do not fit tightly but a little super glue fixes that. Two sizes are available.


----------



## bsoder (Dec 20, 2004)

couple more ways to go - in the crafts section at wal-mart, they sell what appear to be empty tic-tac boxes. Be good for screws and such. They also sell small ziploc bags in the same area, mabye 1.5" x 2" - that's what I use. 

This is the toolbox I've been using It's available at wal-mart for about $12-13. The part # is 14166, made by Stanley. The bottom three middle drawers are full length and if you dremel out or snip out the divider slots you can fit four batt packs in each drawer. I removed the dividers from one side (dremel again) and use it as kind of a catchall, bagged parts, tires, etc.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Home depo has just what the doctor ordered. You can take out each compartment if you'd like too, so you don't have the whole thing on your bench when you only need the compartment. Very nice deal...Putnam uses the same thing...:thumbsup: .

Later, Bret


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I was at Home Depot this weekend, looking for a Stanley 'stackable' tool box that some guys at the local track were using. I found them, but at this point I haven't purchased one, since some of the boxes I have arleady purchased don't fit in it all that well... While I was there, I saw the boxes 'bsoder' has shown above, I also found some simmilar boxes made by "Workforce"... This one Workforce box is called "Double - Sided Orginizer", it's perfect for 10th scale oval racers for storing tires... On one side it has space enough for as many as 20 rear tires, or 40 front tires, or some combination of them... The other side can hold nearly as many, but is configured slightly differnt, so may only hold say a max of 10 Rears and another 12 or so fronts. I know I can fit pretty much all the tires I personaly need to run a 10th pan car, in just one of these boxes. I'm sure touring car guys could make use of this box for tires as well, but my understaning is that they don't typicaly cary and/or use as many differnt tires as us oval guys tend to use.

I'll try to post a picture or two soon of this Workforce box... It really is pretty cool for tires. 

I'm still on the lookout for more boxes that suit my own personal needs better, I plan a trip to a few more stores today looking for some things.


----------



## bsoder (Dec 20, 2004)

Isn't the workforce box the same box as the stanley I posted above? part # 14166? I thought I saw that at HD as well, except it was $20 instead of $12.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

No, the workforce box I'm talking about is differnt then the Stanley one you have shown. Also, don't confuse 'work force' with 'task force', near as I can tell the WorkForce box I'm talking about is only available at Home Depot, or at least that's the only place I've seen it so far. This box sells for $7 at my local HD. (edited because I had confused Task Force and Work Force, this box is a "Work Force" brand box)

Here are some photos. The only thing I don't like about this box is the small compartment that is on the one side, in the photos I have some 4 cell battery packs in it, but these will not stay inside, since the door to this compartment is not designed very well and it will easily open, perticularly when something as heavy as batteries are inside... If I could find a better way to secure that door, then it would be cool, but as it comes, that compartment is almost worthless... The handle to this case tucks inside further when not used, making it fit flush with the rest of the case. The latches to the main compartments are very nice and secure...













The following links are two other photos that show both sides of the same box, while they are open...

http://www.wiltse.net/images/7734s.jpg

http://www.wiltse.net/images/7735s.jpg


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I was in a differnt HD today, and noticed that there is indeed a Workforce version of the box that bsoder showed above... They wanted $19 for the one at this perticular store. I'm fairly certian that the one I saw at the other HD where I purchased the box I showed, had the Stanley version, but I'm not sure on the price...

I also found som new versions of Plano Stowaway boxes today that are promissing. In generaly I haven't like the Plano stuff for really small peices, since the compartments aren't ussualy seperated very well where they meet the lid.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I should have mentioned in my last post that the HD store I was at today, did not even have the box I showed pictures of above... The store where I got that box is a newer store, so I assume it's a newer product... I'll get a part number off it.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Plano... it seems they have some new product that are better in terms of compartment seperation. I was in Meijers yesterday and found a few Plano items that I really like...

First is the Plano 3705, it's a realitvely small box, and the lid has groves in it that really close down on the compartments you create with dividers, much better then the older plano products... and they have a improved latch system too... This box is like $3.50

http://www.planomolding.com/2-3705.htm

I haven't seen this box in person yet, but it looks nice on the web page, it's twice the size of the 3705 above... not sure if the lid has groves that help keep the compartments seperated really well, but I like the big side spot, could put bigger items over there.

http://www.planomolding.com/2-3700.htm

Then they also have these dual layer boxes, the ones I've seen are 4600 and 4700...

http://www.planomolding.com/4600.htm
http://www.planomolding.com/4700.htm

In short it seems Plano has really mades some significant improvements in some of the products they offer. So far Meijers is the only local place I've seen any of the new plano stuff. 

It looks like Bass Pro shops cary some of this new Plano stuff, but I don't have one really convienent to me.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

By the way, here is a very good summary of all the new Plano boxes...

http://www.great-lakes.org/reviews/review-01-12-04.html


----------



## OVAL4EVER (Jan 17, 2002)

I found something nice in both size and price in the wallmart health and bueatuy / Pharmacy section. they have pill boxes, or organizers for folks on a medication regiiment, that have a 7 day 4 pills a day box available in different colors for about $5.
each subsection can house a couple pinions, which is nice, I also use them for organizing and polerizing my stored brush springs, and small parts like shims, and other tiny parts.
the raised letters on each box can be sanded off with a drum for a dremmel and then relabeled with a sharpie marker.
I marked one end possitive the other negative, and then the approprate colors, for my motor springs, this way when I turn I dont have to search through the whole pile of one color overhead spring to find what I'm after.

thye also are great for organizing your wolf front springs for your pan cars.

For larger parts I have found that also at wallmart but in the harware dept, by the tool boxes, they have some larger red with a clear cover "stack on" parts orgabizer boxes for about te same price. these boxes have movable dividors to make room for large or small parts, and I use them to store loops of replacement wire, armatures, in the tube, uspention parts, side and center springs, T plates..everything.


----------

